# H} Orks and Vampire counts W} Vampire counts, dark eldar or new space wolves.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here is a list of what I have up for trade:

*Orks:*

Deff dread with 4 DCCWs (slightly painted)

3 Killa-kans (one skorcha,one big shoota and a grotzooka)

3 Deff Koptas all with ML (undercoated)

5 AoBR Nobz

Big mek with KFF

Big mek with shokk attack gun

AoBR warboss (slightly painted)

*Vampire Counts:*

20 crypt ghouls (some on sprues)

20 dire wolves (some are undercoated and some on sprues)

Here is a list of what i would like:

Skeletons

Black Knights

Grave guard

anything to do with Dark Eldar

Any of the new releases for space wolves especially arjac rockfist.

*UK only please and trade only as well please as I don't have paypal*

Thanks for looking

Gothic

P.S Might be persuaded with nids, just give me an offer.


----------

